# A decent medical kit:



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

*Start with the box.*
http://www.planomolding.com/2010/07/bone-collector-edition/1812-12_closed/

Add the usual:
Band aids
Betadyne
Hydrogen peroxide
Alcohol
Sting kit
Snake bite kit
Bandages of various sizes
Up to date Aspirin, ibuprofen, allergy pills no doze and cough remedies.
Calamine lotion, bactiene ,burn salve topical antibiotics..

NOW
Add the unusual:
Sutures.
Butterfly kit
EMT shears
1 package of safety razor blades
Scalpel
Bullet probe
forceps[3 pair each size] 
Canned heat
Small blowtorch
Super glue
hacksaw and several sharp blades.
Zip ties
cotton wadding and medical tape.
a 5th of 100% vodka.
and a copy of "Ditch medicine" forgot who wrote it sorry.

Make it grow kids.keep your DNA in play!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Come on old school woodzies.these kids need to know how it's done!


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Ace bandage
Chemical ice packs
Duct tape-splint reinforcement/limb immobilization


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Feminin pads (good fer large wounds)
Tampon (good fer larger puncture wounds)
Latex (er other protective gloves)
Small light
Tweezers
Needle er other small poker fer splinters an such.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody remember who wrote "ditch medicine"? it was a hell of a book but you know what happens when things get "borrowed:.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Hugh Coffee


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Magnus: liking the 5th of vodka. Can use on pioson ivy/oak to kill it. And a shot or two for the itching of course.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Calcimine and crushed aspirin works better.the aspirin dries up the blisters you see.

Good use for the out of date vinegar smelling ones.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Epi-Pen
Roll up splints
Battle Dressing/Compression bandages


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I missed compression bandages?! I'm showing my age....


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Utility trailer...lol


----------

